# Need help to identify Rollfast serial number



## GilroyChopShop (May 3, 2012)

The frame I picked up had no headbadge on it but through pictures we have identified it as a rollfast by frame and sprocket. The serial number is 3146 the just wondering if there was any way to pin point the year?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2012)

Unfortunately no, there's no serial # info for Rollfast's maker, Snyder. From around 1940 through the mid 50s, it seems they stamped a second, 4 digit code, which has the year (reversed) as the 1st two digits. So, a 1940 would have something like "04 EH". I've seen mid 50s models stamped "55 AA", (I don't rmember the letters) so it seems they continued this system for a while. Otherwise, they introduced a twin top tube cantilever frame around 1958-9, and continued making versions of that until Snyder's closing in 1976.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Aug 28, 2019)

where is the stamped number located?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 31, 2019)

BULLITT65 said:


> where is the stamped number located?



On the BB (bottom bracket). Since that post, we've learned they used the reverse year code through '57, and the letters are what factory it was made at, 'SN' believed to be Snyder's NY facility, and 'EH' the Excelsior plant in Indiana.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Aug 31, 2019)

I just looked. There is no number that I can see anywhere on the frame. I took a wire brush to the bottom bracket, nothing seen. I am young and have good eyes. I went over the whole frame and do not see any stamped numbers. I flipped the bike upside-down, nothing. I took off the tank just to make sure nothing was hidden, again nothing. 
I am baffled....


----------



## BULLITT65 (Aug 31, 2019)

From pictures I have seen. I believe it to be a 1949 mens Rollfast deluxe?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 31, 2019)

Later Snyder stamps were fairly finer, lighter and smaller, or moved to other locations. 
Perhaps, pictures of the 3 usual locations, may show what may be missing or missed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Check the seat tube on the right side for the serial


----------



## BULLITT65 (Aug 31, 2019)

I can take pics of the 3 spots, I just need to know what those are. I am guessing the 1)bottom bell crank ,under the cranks, 2) seat tube area 3) ?


----------

